# Surgery Update



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah had her surgery and she did fine. She does have a bladder infection. I thought she did. Hopefully this will help her now. They did lots of exploring and she did Not have Boy part in her girl part. That is good news. So hopefully the spay will take care of her problems they said about a month will see. If not it is adrenals. She will stay until I get out of the hospital. So me turn tomorrow. I have to be there at 11:30am and Surgery at 1:30pm. Not sure how long I have to stay. Lots of Prayers Please for healing for Amberleah lou lou and my Surgery. Thank you.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh the Doctor yelled at me big time first she told me I have spoiled Amberleah and I have to let her be a dog. Oh my goodness what ever!! She said let it walk don't carry her around in a purse. I have never done it yet but if I want to I will lady. I told her be-careful she might bite because she don't know you and scared. She side that is because I baby her. Then she asked what I feed her I said wellness but just started Raw. Oh boy did I hear about that. 
I asked her not to put on record about he knees she wen toff on me for that. And she did put on record GRR!!!! :foxes15:


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

That vet sounds like a cow! you can do what you want with your dog as long as it aint hurting anyone or the dog!  if i get that with tillie i will lose it ! LOL also good luck with your surgery  x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy to hear Amberleah did fine with her surgery. i wish you both a speedy recovery


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

First of all, happy to hear Amberleah's surgery went well. Also will pray for your surgery tomorrow. Secondly, just curious--did your vet literally yell at you? IMO if you have a fundamental differences you seem to have it might be time to look for another vet.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

My prayers for you both.
And a very speedy recovery.

Hugs Regina


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am glad that she made it through okay! If I were you, I would be starting the search for a new vet. I don't care how qualified they are, there is always more than one qualified vet around (even in my tiny town) and maybe another one will not be so rude. She overstepped her boundaries for sure. Because you are taking _superior _care of your dog, she felt it necessary to berate you? I think not. 

Anyhow, I wish you well with your surgery and a speedy and minimally painful recovery for both of you


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So happy her surgery went well. Now, good luck with _your_ surgery! Hope it brings you (and your bladder!) relief.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Sending you both big hugs and our warmest healing thoughts!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi theresa so glad about little amberleah loulou and hopeing your fine with your surgury i forgot why your haveing surgury havent been on forum in a while been takeing care of my grown daughter who also had surgury shes fine thankGOD


----------

